# New Effecta Lambda 35kw install with 1000gal storage



## Bill1472 (Feb 13, 2012)

Starting our second Effecta install,  The tank went in today 41" 1000gal propane tank
had to put through a 45" door, everything went as planned, will post more pics as the install
continues.  Will be a forced air setup at the moment, with plans for baseboard and in floor
heat at a later date.


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 13, 2012)

more pics of the install


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 13, 2012)

and more,


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you have a nice big boiler room. Nice to have that machinery to move the tanks around. Are you plumping with copper or black iron.  Lots of work .
How are you insulating the tanks.

Huff


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 13, 2012)

We will use mostly copper$$$, We used supper Tuff-R on my effecta system, I like to take a panal off to show somone that has an intriest, I dont like foam spray to cover the tank. I will keep picks of the progress as we go. 
Bill,


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you are doing a great job. Is that a bladder expansion tank? Randy


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 13, 2012)

Bill,

Glad to see ANOTHER effecta lambda 35kw system being installed. Doesn't that make (3) in East Jordan, MI alone?

Those 1,000 gallon propane tanks are a bear to handle but with the proper equipment it's quite easy (WHERE THERE'S A WILL......THERE'S AS WAY!)

No one can argue that this is probably one of the best recycling efforts occurring today (taking an old, obsolete 1,800 lb, 250 psi @ 650 F pressure vessel and using it to accumulate and store 130-200F water at 15-20 psi).

Can't wait to see photos of the entire setup as it is being installed.

Keep us posted on your nice work!

Brian


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 13, 2012)

EffectaBoilerUser (USA) said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> Glad to see ANOTHER effecta lambda 35kw system being installed. Doesn't that make (3) in East Jordan, MI alone?
> 
> ...



Why did you change your user name again? Did you lose your agent status?

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89864/


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work Bill. Thanks for sharing the pictures and info! Seeing that tank being moved around reminded me of getting everything into place for my install. 

Seen here https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81764/ and here https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81765/ 

Glad it is done.  :lol: Good luck with the installation and keep us posted with more pics. Did you post pics of the other install or installs you have done?


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 13, 2012)

Regarding my user name, NO, we did not lose our agent status.

That statement couldn't be further from the truth - we have 13 effecta boilers (and 13 very happy customers) in North America and are working on the next order of boilers.

The reason for the name change came at the request of the higher powers at hearth.com

Brian


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
new here to hearth, but you have already heard about the new boiler installation. 
Effecta Lambda 35kw w/ 1000 gallon of storage
Bill is my father-in-law and i thought i would update some photos....


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

first pic... tanks rolled in on carts
second pic... 1000 gallon tank set, insulation board put up and bottom drain added as well


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

close up of bottom valve


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

1000 gallon tank plumbing underway


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

1st.. blank slate
2nd.. drop tube valves
3rd.. nice "little" long view w logo


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

And Finally unwrapped the Effecta Lambda 35!! 
Set in place and plumbing began on it as well...


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

and bottom inside view too


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

that makes you up to date as of 2/20/12
Thanks for viewing and more pics to come.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome Gene,
        Looking good. You will probably be sad to see winter end just getting that nice boiler.  J.T.


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank You,
   It has been quite the learning experience so far, I'm by no means versed in Boiler systems, however i have been using wood stoves for awhile.  The first time i watched Bill fire up his Effecta 35 i was completely amazed.. I never could imagine burning wood as being so easy and hassle free.  I probably spent about 1-2 hrs a day just feeding and meddling with my woodstove, burned over 26 cord a winter on a house that was 1400 sq. feet.. Really??? you might ask yourself... The sad truth is yes.. ha.  Recently my wife and I bought a new home, much larger,  and i am so completely stoked to be working on the new Effecta 35 w/1000 gallons instead of some other yard smoker that so many around here have. But the Good news is that this will make 3, ya 3 Effecta 35's in East Jordan, MI.. that's pretty awesome.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 21, 2012)

Gene.EJ said:
			
		

> Good news is that this will make 3, ya 3 Effecta 35's in East Jordan, MI.. that's pretty awesome.



Pfft.  Talk about stoked, there's *four *Ford 3/4T pickups on just the road I live on.  Top that!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 21, 2012)

Gene.EJ said:
			
		

> Thank You,
> e.  I probably spent about 1-2 hrs a day just feeding and meddling with my woodstove, burned over 26 cord a winter on a house that was 1400 sq. feet.. Really??? you might ask yourself... .



26 cord? Really.

Unless your definition of a cord is different than mine I don't see how you could burn that much in one stove in a year. When I burned 24/7 in my jotul f600 I went through at most five cord.


----------



## taxidermist (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site

If you guys would ever have some snow up there I would come check out you system. Kinda hard to ride the sleds on dirt! LOL

Glad to see Brian hooked you up with a real nice boiler.

Take care,
Rob


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> Gene.EJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, thats awesome too!


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

mikefrommaine said:
			
		

> Gene.EJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that would be a pretty standard "face cord" count, 16-18"X4'X8' (stacked)= 1 face cord
I dont purchase it that way, i buy (when i buy) "full cord" or "poles" as some call it... 
and yes i know, like i said it was sad. old farm house that was poorly insulated and stiff wind poked in every crevasse.
it was kind of like trying to heat a 1 1/2 story tent..  :grrr:


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

pretty sure there is not enough "big gap filler" in the world to button it up, but anyhow, a lot different situation now. newer home that is much better insulated and working on a much better set up..


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Welcome to the site
> 
> If you guys would ever have some snow up there I would come check out you system. Kinda hard to ride the sleds on dirt! LOL
> 
> ...



Thanks,
ya i know right, really odd weather this year. I'm not complaining though, with moving and hauling in tanks and boiler.. I was pretty happy that there wasn't 3 feet of snow.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like you are going to have nice system!

I see that you have some galvanized pipe like Bill's. I thought Black Iron was the pipe to used for heating?

Anyone know if Galvanized will cause him problems down the road? Now is the time to change if it will.

gg


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 21, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> Looks like you are going to have nice system!
> 
> I see that you have some galvanized pipe like Bill's. I thought Black Iron was the pipe to used for heating?
> 
> ...



In a sealed system galvanized is not a problem.  Black iron is normally less expensive so traditionally you won't find galvanized in sealed hydronic systems, but if for some reason galvanized is more convenient or it's what you have to work with, go for it.  Shiny.

However galvanized is incompatible with most heating system antifreeze.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 21, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> goosegunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know thanks!

gg


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry about all the sideways photos, I will re-format them and repost, trying to get some sorted in a timeline format. That should be interesting


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

here we go, hopefully this works better...


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

oh there they are... all handsome!!


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

time to load em up...


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

and we have arrived!!


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

sure... why not, 2" of extra space.  41"tank, 44" door


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 21, 2012)

oh ya, all in!!


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorting through some other photos; should have some more ready by the end of the weekend.


----------



## ALASKAPF185 (Feb 22, 2012)

Galvanized is for future repair work, it closes up just like in potable systems. With all the nice equipment, it would be nice to see a couple extra bux put towards brass and dielectrics since code does call for it in Michigan ( on boilers too). The crud that will build up on it will eventually make its way somewhere. Nice job there anyways, good to see someone working in Michigan.


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 23, 2012)

Ouch... Ha..
It has always been my understanding that you just can't use galvanized on gas because the flaking will clog ports. 
I'm new to boilers, but I'm not aware of any opening in the system that are as tight as gas ports. So what my understanding
is, is that it basically just costs a little more than black steel when used in this application (closed system). Plus it's shiny, and that always looks 
good when your showing people stuff.


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 23, 2012)

Also... With the installation of an in-line screen before the boiler and pump I'm thinking I should be able to snag any of those "cruds" before they get "somewhere" that they could actually do any real harm.
However, I do appreciate your thoughts and considerations as well as your concerns..


----------



## ALASKAPF185 (Feb 24, 2012)

Your 3/4 pipe will soon have a diameter of 1/4" which provides for some nice headloss and flow restriction. I don't know exactly what does it but galvanic action will close the pipe just like heater nipples on water heaters. It can only take a year in some cases to close that 3/4 right up. And this is even with the nipple having the plastic lining.


----------



## nrford (Feb 24, 2012)

ALASKAPF185 said:
			
		

> Your 3/4 pipe will soon have a diameter of 1/4" which provides for some nice headloss and flow restriction. I don't know exactly what does it but galvanic action will close the pipe just like heater nipples on water heaters. It can only take a year in some cases to close that 3/4 right up. And this is even with the nipple having the plastic lining.



I believe this pipe is 1-1/4" at smallest! In the absence of oxygen(this is a closed loop system)I find it hard to believe you will have any galvanic action. Perhaps you may have some on outside of pipe, but you would be able to see this. Please explain if I'm wrong thanks.


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 24, 2012)

ALASKAPF185 said:
			
		

> Your 3/4 pipe will soon have a diameter of 1/4" which provides for some nice headloss and flow restriction. I don't know exactly what does it but galvanic action will close the pipe just like heater nipples on water heaters. It can only take a year in some cases to close that 3/4 right up. And this is even with the nipple having the plastic lining.



Galvanic corrosion is an electrochemical process in which one metal corrodes preferentially to another when both metals are in electrical contact and immersed in an electrolyte.

Electrolyte solutions are normally formed when a SALT is placed into a solvent such as water and the individual components dissociate due to the thermodynamic interactions between solvent and solute molecules, in a process called solvation. 

The presence of an "electrolyte and a electronic conducting path" between the metals is essential for galvanic corrosion to occur.
.... Therefore the connection must have both right? Without one or the other then process is stalled... In a closed system without adding salt to produce an electrolyte the necessities are lacking... Where as if the system were an "open system" where the water would have the ability to evaporate, therefore increasing the "salt" in the solution, the mixing on different metals would pose a much greater threat... 
This problem is much more prevalent in open water systems, and systems of "softened" water...
Just sayin.... 
....... ;-) next.....


----------



## ALASKAPF185 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well wether it was a potable system well or city, a boiler open or closed loop, water or glycol, I have pulled fully closed pipes out during repairs even 2" pipe. While right next to it a black iron pipe has little to no build up. I don't know why, its just what I have repaired many times. I would love to take pictures of every repair, so I can share , but its not on the top of my list during the day.


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 27, 2012)

That's very interesting.... however, I feel confident with the arrangement, I know some real close by wih a very similar setup and haven't had any problems of that sort in 30-35 years. 
I think perhaps that there may be more variables involved in a "2" pipe that clogged up in a closed loop boiler system" ..

Pictures over a lifetime of a carreer would be really cool, I know the feeling of never having a camera in your hand when a "good shot" presents it's self.. ha
thanks AK


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 29, 2012)

Almost got it wrapped up... Air testing tonight before filling with water tomorrow.
Fingers crossed Super Stoked.


----------



## RobC (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice set up.... As far as the choice of fittings goes.... There have been a few posts on using galvanized pipe on this site if you search. After you get system up and running you may want to consider flushing, refilling & adding water treatment. 
Cheers Rob


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 29, 2012)

ALASKAPF185 said:
			
		

> Your 3/4 pipe will soon have a diameter of 1/4" which provides for some nice headloss and flow restriction. I don't know exactly what does it but galvanic action will close the pipe just like heater nipples on water heaters. It can only take a year in some cases to close that 3/4 right up. And this is even with the nipple having the plastic lining.



we have galvanized pipe on our ship  in cooling applications using seawater  . we use it for about 3 years then end up replacing it. Company is to cheap to do it right. 
Also we had galvanized 3" pipe supplying all the domestic water needs.  Just got it ripped out and replaced with stainless viega piping . I wished I would of took a pic. of the old galvanized pipe it had lots of  cones of rust growing up in it.  it was choked up by at least half pipe diameter.    That pipe has been in use since the ship was built in 2004.

I would imagine in a closed loop heating system with oxygen scrubbers that galvanized would last much longer.

Huff


----------



## Cebulskig (Feb 29, 2012)

Filling with water 
Start time 5:45pm est


----------



## Cebulskig (Mar 1, 2012)

took 2.5 hrs to fill tank and lines, thats with 2 young boys taking showers at the same time.. sneaky they are.
electrical done, air bleeding done, and first fire around 10:30 pm february 29th 2012!!


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

Gene.EJ said:
			
		

> took 2.5 hrs to fill tank and lines, thats with 2 young boys taking showers at the same time.. sneaky they are.
> electrical done, air bleeding done, and first fire around 10:30 pm february 29th 2012!!



 Well.... Everything working as expected ?


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 1, 2012)

Gene.EJ said:
			
		

> took 2.5 hrs to fill tank and lines, thats with 2 young boys taking showers at the same time.. sneaky they are. electrical done, air bleeding done, and first fire around 10:30 pm february 29th 2012!!



Congrats Gene. Any leaks or problems. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 1, 2012)

How long did it take to raise the 1000 gals to 180

Huff


----------



## Cebulskig (Mar 1, 2012)

we only had one leak!  ;-) 
got it all tighened up and burned half load last night just to check everything over ..
but all in all it went well...
been burning today to bring up storage, and on what i would call the end of the second burn... been loading halves incase any other issues arose while getting up to temp.


----------



## Cebulskig (Mar 1, 2012)

top of tank is at 168-170 and bottom is starting to move quickly, was at 75 just 5 mins ago(up fifteen degrees in last 2 hours)
got some pics i will update in awhile along with more info.
stay tuned lol


----------



## Cebulskig (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry fellas, been crazy busy... 
Tank took about 14 hours of burning (half loads) to get tank up to temp
Been working magnificently since.. 
I start 2 fires a day that's it! Start... Load... Close the door....
Easy button!
Waiting to hook up the Boilermate, and box in tank
Then I will be snugged up, lol just in time for spring
Got a couple pics I'll load up Sunday (working this weekend)


----------

